# Can't get wheel off my snowblower



## robp2175

I have a craftsman model 31as6heg799 9-hp snowblower. I removed the bolt that holds the wheel on so that I can have the tire fixed. However, the wheel will not budge at all. I used a piece of wood and hammer to try to get it off and put some rust remover on the wheel but it still won't move an inch. Am I missing something? Is there something else holding the wheel on that is missing from the manual? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Welcome to the forum.

No, you're probably not missing anything. I would guess it has rusted itself onto the axel. Just continue to apply a penetrant and let it soak in. You might also try applying a bit of heat to the hub. A trick I saw a motorcycle mechanic use on a stuck bolt once was to spray the penetrant on, then apply heat. The heat seemed to draw it in.

Other guys probably have more advise for you too.


----------



## HCBPH

*Rusted parts*

Heat and penetrant are the most commonly used things. One I've read about on a machinery repair forum is a 50-50 mix of ATF and acetone is claimed to to work better than even products like Kroil or PB Blaster. I have not tried it yet but it's on my list when the next one needs some major help.

Paul


----------



## robp2175

I have tried heat, pb blasted the heck out of it. The bolt came off fine and I got to move about 1/4 of an inch after pounding it for an hour, but would not move another millimeter after pounding it for another 30 minutes. The wheel is not moving. 

I went ahead and did the old rope around the tire trick to get it inflated, but I have done this a few times before and inevitably it decides to go flat during a storm. Barring taking it to a professional to get the wheel off or some other ideas this will have to do. I am amazed that this thing would not budge considering how hard I was beating on it, but it is as if it has fused to the axle.


----------



## Shryp

Did you try hammering it back on? Sometimes you can wiggle them back and forth to break up the rust. Also, maybe you can just turn the blower on its side and wiggle a tube in without even getting the rim or tire off.


----------



## BB Cub

i would clean the axle up the best you can and put oil on it . then try to move it back and try to move it out. good luck


----------



## specialkkl

*Start wiggling*

Just did mine this year. Hands at 9 and 3 oclock and start rocking back and forth while pulling out. You will not have to work out that day.


----------

